# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لاتنسى شرب الماء وانت امام الكومبيوتر

## ام الحلوين

*لاتنسى شرب الماء وانت امام الكومبيوتر ...
**
* 
**



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


" اشرب الماء وأنت أمام الكمبيوتر أو عند أستخدامك الجوال "


شعار لابد أن نرفعه لحماية أنفسنا من مخاطر الأجهزة الإلكترونية .


حيث توصلت دراسة طبية حديثة أجراها مستشار الصحة العامة والطب الوقائي بوزراة الصحة المصرية إلى أن تناول لترين من الماء يومياً يساعد على تجنب الإصابة من مخاطر الأجهزة الإلكترونية .


و كشفت الدراسة أن استخدام الأجهزةالإلكترونية كالكمبيوتر و الميكرويف و الهاتف الجوال و التعرض لها لفترات طويلة يتسبب في العديد من المخاطر أقلها إصابة مستخدمها بالإجهاد العقلي و الذهني , فضلاًعن أن الإشعاعات الصادرة عنها قد تؤثر على الدم ، و تؤدي مع طول وقت التعرض لها إلى الإصابة بالأنيميا و عتامة العين و العقم . و قد يصل الأمر إلى حد الإصابة بالأورام السرطانية .


و حذرت الدراسة من أن الأطفال و الشباب أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذه المخاطرمما قد يؤثر على نموهم, و نصحت بألا يزيد عدد ساعات التعرض للكمبيوتر عن ساعتين يومياً .*


*تمنياتي للجميع بكامل الصحه والسلامه* 

*منقول للفائده*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*ربي يعطيك الف الف الف عافية*
*ام الحلوين*
*معلومة جدا رائعة*
*رحم الله والديك*
*كل الشكر تحياتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعافيك خيي جريح الروح*

*ويعطيك الله الف صحه وسلامه* 

*مشكورعلى هالمرور العطر*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أم الحلوين




> " اشرب الماء وأنت أمام الكمبيوتر أو عند أستخدامك الجوال "
> شعار لابد أن نرفعه لحماية أنفسنا من مخاطر الأجهزة الإلكترونية .





حقيقه!!!.. يادي الباحثين إللي بيخربو بيتنا..
إختي .. أنا مرتين إنكت كاس الماي على الكمبيوتر و بغت تشب حريقه!! والثالثه ثابته على قولتهم..ألحين ما أفتح الكمبيوتر إلا ونا صايم...



شكرا للمعلومه الرائعه
لا عدمناكم ..
تسلمون مليون

----------


## MOONY

يسلمو على المعلومات
القيمه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## أمل الظهور

*خالتو ام الحلويين* 


*تسلمي يالغلا على طرحك المفيد ..*


*ماحرمنا منك ولا من المعلومات التي تقدميها* 


*تشكراتي لك ..*


*ربي يعطيك العافيه* 


*موفقه*

----------


## يوم جديد

ام الحلوين

يعطيك العافية معلومات طبيه هامه لنا جميعاً

بعد اذنك بروح أشرف ماء 

يسلمو على الخبريه

دمتي بخير

----------


## w_alwaheed

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 




يسلمو على المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## hope

مشكورة ام الحلوين على المعلومه ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

لاعدمنـاك 



تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

> أم الحلوين
> 
> 
> 
> حقيقه!!!.. يادي الباحثين إللي بيخربو بيتنا..
> إختي .. أنا مرتين إنكت كاس الماي على الكمبيوتر و بغت تشب حريقه!! والثالثه ثابته على قولتهم..ألحين ما أفتح الكمبيوتر إلا ونا صايم... 
> 
> 
> شكرا للمعلومه الرائعه
> ...



 


*ههههههههههههههههه خيي تأبط يعني مافيك شده تتحرك لك شوي عن الكمبيوتر لهاالدرجه مأخذعقلك ولا تنتبه وتكب الماي عليه ركز شوي خيي .* 
*وقال صايم قال تلاقيه بقوطي الببسي بعد وهو على النت .اشرب ماي احسن لك لعن الله يزيد .وانتبه مره تانيه وما فيه الا كل خير ان شاء الله.منور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*  


*MOONY منوره خيتو والله يعطيش الف عافيه* 

*امولتي هلا وغلا بها الطله الحلوه ماانحرم منها ان شاء الله*  

*تفضل خيي يوم جديد اذنك معك وصحتين والف عافيه منور* 

*خيي w_alwaheed منور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*  
*منوره خيتو نور العين والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*يسلموا عالنصائح*

----------


## alzahrani33

الله يكفيتا الشر

توي ادري 


يسسلموووووو على الموضوع

دمت بخير

----------


## تاج

لعن الله يزيد ..

مشكورة خيتو على المعلومة ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*مرتضى محمد*

*alzahrani33*

*تاج* 

*مشكورين على هالتواجد الطيب*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## عرفان88

يسلمو على الموضوع  
والله يجيرنا وإياكم من كل شر  
انا 24 في 24 ساعة  
الله يستر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتو ..

تسلمي على هالمعلومات ..

كل المودة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتو على الخبر
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
والله يكفينا الشر
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## ( الأسير )

موضووووووووووع روعة رحم الله والديكي ورحم الله والدي من دلني على الموضوه ورزقكما الله  الجنة انشاء الله وحاب اقول لة اسف كمان ومشكووووووووووووووورة على الموضوع ولا أروع  .

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو ام الحلوين على الموضوع ويسلمو

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو ام الحلوين على الموضوع المفيد والله يعطيك العافيه 

يا رب


                 تحياتي :rolleyes:

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيتو عرفان*

*خيي شبكة الناصره*

*خيي الناري*

*خيي الاسير*

*خيتو ساريه*

*الله يعطيكم الف صحه وسلامه* 

*ومشكورين على هالطله الحلوه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة ام الحلوين على المعلومة ...*
*الله يعطيج العافية..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا بخيتو شذى الزهراء* 

*منوره*

----------

